
Make Tutorial Part 1 – Make and shell scripts - grymoire1
https://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Make.html
======
grymoire1
I wrote this because there are several advantages to using make when writing
shell scripts, such as improved documentation, working in teams, etc.

------
grymoire1
This is a tutorial on using make with bash, and your favorite editor

